# Guaiacol looks like coconut gel, is this right?



## chopsuey (Dec 21, 2019)

So this is my first time brewing with guaiacol, the bottle I received looks like solid coconut oil?

This came from a reputable place, I expected it to be a liquid? It was insanely cold the week it was delivered to me so not sure if freezing has an affect on it? Or is it just suppose to be like that?

I know newb question but I couldn't find information anywhere on the net about this.

I uploaded a pic if it helps:

https://ibb.co/QYFFS8g

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## chopsuey (Dec 22, 2019)

Hmm for anyone who runs into a similar problem, just tried putting an 18g in to extract and its literally rock hard, can't even get the needle in.

Wondering if the freezing temperatures did something, thinking of heating it in a water bath but not sure if thats a good idea? its been at room temperature for a week now.


----------



## chopsuey (Dec 23, 2019)

If it helps anyone in my situation...

Appearently alot of solvents turn solid when frozen and won't go back to liquid state even at room temperature, needs to be heated.

I put an 18g in the bottle and put it in a water bath, low-med heat, went back to solution within 10 mins.


----------



## Jstarks11 (Dec 24, 2019)

Guaiacol has a freezing point of 28C so that is normal. Once you do your brew with it and mix it with to proper BB and BA and heat it to temp hold and allow to cool. It will not do that anymore. Keep it out of COLD environments and you're GTG.


----------



## HUMANALIFE (Jan 2, 2020)

sounds like it got too cold in shipping.  I would boil some water, open lid and let it go back to liquid and then keep in room temp.


----------

